# Best treatment for Avoidant Personality Disorder?



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Just like the title. Anyone with the disorder had any ground breaking results? What was your treatment?


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

GotAnxiety said:


> Just like the title. Anyone with the disorder had any ground breaking results? What was your treatment?


I've got AvPD. You too? We're AvPD buddies. 

And no, I haven't.

I tried Paxil and it was useless, although I never gave it a fair trial because my pdoc thankfully switched me after sexual side effects.

He put me on Celexa which I gave a fair shake . It was useless at every dose I tried. Literally no effect whatsoever for any of my symptoms, but at least no side effects.

Prozac - equally useless, with some sexual dysfunction

Cymcrapta - made my depression _worse_, gave me insomnia, constipation, nausea, bizarre feelings. Withdrawal was horrific.

I tried the almighty Nardil - made me want to put a bullet in my head. I think I'd of done it if I had access to a firearm. I'd still recommend trying it if I were you. Other than me I haven't heard of many people who have such a severe reaction to Nardil, and it's been of great benefit for many people.

Oh, and Benzos - overrated. Better than the ADs I've tried. But I find their anxiolytic effect to be overrated.

As far as I know, there isn't a medicine indicated for AvPD - just social anxiety disorder.


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually have AvPd like 80% and 20% SA... so i will join your club.. The drug treatment is the same.. i mean .. they dont have a separate set of drugs to treat with.. the only thing i have read is that MAOIs is more common in the treatment here compared to SA.. Like it is brought earlier in the treatment.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya my docter mention i had this disorder. Sounds pretty accurate i thought i had aspergers it all so similar. I like specializing in a single subject. I also look at my self in a mirror a lot. 

Im so excited today omg. i shouldn't have drank that coffee.

i guess this avoidant personalty is developed from an early aged. I never was like this untill after being medicated by adhd stims.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

There are no meds that are going to fix a personality disorder. You have to basically restructure your personality from the ground up and that is no easy thing to do. It will take years of therapy.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been diagnosed AvPD as well. As far as I'm aware there is no medication treatment for AvPD. You can take medication to help with anxiety and depression - but there are no medications that are going to change the deep-rooted issues of AvPD, that would need to be addressed by therapy.. PD's are not known to be receptive to medication, they are rooted in the core personality.


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

The best treatment for personality Disorder is Psychotherapy & medication.
*
*


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

*Interesting article!*

http://www.newsmax.com/FastFeatures/avoidantpersonalitydisorder-borderlinepersonalitydisordertreatments-personalitydisordertreatment-personalitydisorderdrug/2010/10/14/id/373762

Some medications that have been found to be successful for the treatment of avoidant personality disorder are:

1-Monoamine Oxidase Inhibitors like Parnate, Marplan, and Nardil. These drugs help the individual cope with avoidant personality disorder by improving their confidence level and, as a result, helps them face specific fears and phobias. These collective effects increase their tolerance and assertiveness in social settings.


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

https://www.achievesolutions.net/achievesolutions/en/Content.do?contentId=2243

Medications

Because data are limited, most mental health professionals do not view medication alone as the best treatment for AVPD. Most suggest using medication in conjunction with one of the psychotherapeutic approaches.

Much of the research using medications has been directed at generalized social phobia. Because the disorder is so similar to AVPD, it's not surprising that phenelzine (Nardil) seemed to be effective for both.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Amphetamine or another stimulant in combination with memantine, the thread is flouded with succes reports, such is bluelight and other fora like add forums.


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Amphetamine or another stimulant in combination with memantine, the thread is flouded with succes reports, such is bluelight and other fora like add forums.


Are you talking about AvPD? success with Stimulants and memantine?!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Crazymed what would you rate memantine vs dxm? is dxm even comparable?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

GotAnxiety said:


> Crazymed what would you rate memantine vs dxm? is dxm even comparable?


Read this thread:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/650789-NMDA-antagonists-for-tolerance-(part-2)

Go to part1:

Read the anecdotes and personally compare what you like best, thats all i can say you mate


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

meedo said:


> Are you talking about AvPD? success with Stimulants and memantine?!


Yes avpd is the subgroup that responds well to stims, the true anxiety sufferers need downers like benzo's, those make ppl with avpd only tired while still feeling as anxious, like me, completely useless for my sa.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Yes avpd is the subgroup that responds well to stims, the true anxiety sufferers need downers like benzo's, _those make ppl with avpd only tired while still feeling as anxious, like me, completely useless for my sa._


Me to a tee.

I can't get my pdoc to prescribe me amphetamine, though. I've got no clue how I can sell him on the idea.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

yourfavestoner said:


> Me to a tee.
> 
> I can't get my pdoc to prescribe me amphetamine, though. I've got no clue how I can sell him on the idea.


Say "I know a guy who says he can get me cheaper crystal meth than prescription amphetamines, which one do you think I should get?"


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Kehcorpz ask for a sample so you know it legit heh.

Think im gonna get some dexedrine again it been awhile i still got a script for adderall to augment my 5mg lexapro. 

its just harder on the heart. Very good for calming down and creating a burn out effect. But the later causes more insomina. Caffeine raises my blood pressure more then Dex tho.

Dxm does have a calming effect on me. Its very good for alcohol and smoking withdraws.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Say "I know a guy who says he can get me cheaper crystal meth than prescription amphetamines, which one do you think I should get?"


but what if he says "lets try something better, how about another ssri"?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

New research out recently in Australia, suggests that Anti convulsants had the best out comes for personality disorders. Lamicital and Topamax

www.nhmrc.gov.au/_files_nhmrc/publications/attachments/mh25_borderline_personality_guideline.pdf


----------

